# Which are best to pair up



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just wondering which of my leos should i pair up together to get some really nice morphs.

Males...

mack snow enigma het albino
sunglow
tremper abino murphy pattenless

Females...

Sunglow
normal
blazing blizzard with snake eyes
high yellow
mack snow
mack snow hypo

Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Personally I would pair those like this -

MACK SNOW ENIGMA = Mack Snow & Mack Snow Hypo & Normal
SUNGLOW = Sunglow & High Yellow
TREMPER ALBINO PATTERNLESS = Blazing Blizzard

Alternatively you could put the BB with the sunglow male and then you wouldn't need the tremper patternless at all.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks :no1: what am i likely to get by pairing them up like that?

by the way my normal leo is poppy that my daughter bought from you a while back now! we still kept the name! i love her to pieces:flrt:
shes so beautiful, its poppy who got me addicted to leos. Paired her with a mack snow albino last year and she produced some lovely mack snows and normals.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

MACK SNOW ENIGMA + Mack Snow = mack snow, mack snow enigma, normal, enigma, supersnow, supersnow enigma 
MACK SNOW ENIGMA + Mack Snow Hypo = as above but with hypo, mack snow hypo, mack snow hypo enigma
MACK SNOW ENIGMA + Normal = normal, enigma, mack enigma, mack snow.


SUNGLOW = Sunglow & High Yellow dont know i dont do bright orange things


TREMPER ALBINO PATTERNLESS + Blazing Blizzard = tremper albino het blizzard and murphys patterneless


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*GROUP 1.*

[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino X Talbino tinted eyed blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino normal HET Blizzard.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Talbino enigma HET Blizzard.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard.
----------
[2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino X Talbino tinted eyed blizzard = .

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Talbino enigma HET Blizzard.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Blizzard.
========
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino X [1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow = .


Normal Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
Super snow Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Super snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Super snow hypo Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Super snow hypo enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
----------
[2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino X [1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow = .

[1C]Enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Super snow enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Super snow hypo enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
----------
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino X [2C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow = .

[1C]Hypo Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1C]Super snow hypo Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Super snow hypo enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
----------
[2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino X [2C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Super snow hypo enigma Poss-HET Talbino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*GROUP 2.*

[1C]Talbino super hypo X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
----------
[2C]Talbino super hypo X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
========
[1C]Talbino super hypo X Normal = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
----------
[2C]Talbino super hypo X Normal = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*GROUP 3.*

Talbino patternless X [1C]Talbino super hypo = .

Talbino normal HET Patternless.
[1C]Talbino hypo HET Patternless.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
----------
Talbino patternless X [2C]Talbino super hypo = .

[1C]Talbino hypo HET Patternless.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo.
========
Talbino patternless X Normal = .

Normal HET Talbino,Patternless.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

pigglywiggly has done the outcomes for you apart from -

SUNGLOW + sunglow = sunglows
SUNGLOW + high yellow = super hypos het tremper albino

And I have still got my leo called Poppy, I didn't sell her. Do you mean Poppet maybe?


----------

